# Euro busts 1.50



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just checked on the on line banking, and my latest Nationwide transaction has come through at 1.507.

It is yonks since the Euro bust through the 1.50 mark.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro rate*

Hi

1.521 on the latest bank statement....getting cheaper and cheaper to live here! Especially with unleaded down to 1.07 Euro per litre!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

All in all a good move then Russ :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We thought we were doing well with 1.48 or 1.49 last Sept/oct Russell. Hope it remains like that or better for us in April


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Foreign*

Hi

About 15 years ago I worked on the Commercial Foreign Department at Barclays. I seems to remember that when interest rates went up (for example in UK), that countries currency (example sterling) strengthened against other currencies. As the other currency became weaker, you got more of that currency to the pound.

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes it's all down to the strength of Sterling; the interest rate rise has made it increase over the last week. The dollar is similarly low - something like $1.97 to the pound. If anybody has cash to spare it may be worth buying some euros now for the summer trip - it's unlikely to run at this rate for long :roll: .

Having said that, we went to USA in December and bought some dollars in advance when it was about 1.85, thinking at couldn't go any higher, but a week or lo later it did, and has kept on going. My son shifted a load of £'s to dollars last week for his house deposit - got loads of dollars more than he had projected, but then looked enviously at the dollar rate a few days later...... hindsight's a wonderful thing
:roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> If anybody has cash to spare it may be worth buying some euros now for the summer trip - it's unlikely to run at this rate for long .


Might just do that, thanks Mike.

Wheres the best place to buy your €'s at the moment?

pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Peejay - believe it or not I bought dollars from Tesco personal finance. Good rate, no commission or post charges if you buy £500 quids worth (I think that's the total)
. I did a search on google - easier than trolling round the banks / post office.
They had decent security! I filled in all the guff on line, one of the things asked was my date of birth. I thought why should I give them that, and put in a false one. I had a call a couple of hours later - security check to confirm it was me charging it to my debit card, one question was "what's your date of birth?"...oops... good job I remembered that I'd put an easy false one - 1st Jan 1950, or something like that!!! The money arrived next morning by registered post- a good deal.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euros*

Ciao i miei amici

I always used www.travelex.co.uk whilst in the UK. Compare them to the Post Office, Thomas Cook etc...

The rates are good but not as good as the conversion rates I am getting. The difference being - cash is cash, card transactions are converted at the commercial exchange rate.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I really do think Nationwide should get Russell to work on commission. Second thoughts they would soon run out of money!

Word must be getting around. I tried to open an account with Nwide this morning - the queue was out the door so will get the forms on Monday.

For comparing exchange rates, I use www.comparetravelmoney.co.uk. As we will be going to euroland for about 14 weeks this year (in three separate journeys) I think I will order the minimum from Crown Exchange which will do us as starter cash for each holiday.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rates*

Hi Sue

Problem is the same at loads of Nationwide branches. I must have complained weekly - Birmingham city centre - three counter places and a queue as far as the Bull Ring!

Easier to DIY on line.

Meanwhile, the latest conversion is at 1.522

Russell


----------

